# Prescription coyote rifle......



## Alan in GA

I'm reminded of the presence of a coyote den behind my house every time a siren goes by the highway about a half mile away. I have a suppressed 10/22 but I'm not convinced it's (22LR) powerful enough for coyotes. I also have a 22 mag. My suppressor is not rated for a 22 mag, so thinking of getting a better tool for killing coyotes nearby (my house and neighbors).
*** suppressed ($$$ but may have to buy);
*** Ruger American in 300BKO or 308(?);
***Ruger 77/357 w/suppressor (I already have this rifle but will have to be threaded)
-- the American comes ready -threaded and fast twist
..... opinions welcome.
Note: I believe suppression IS a necessity for this rifle to be used in populated areas... a necessary expense.
Any one else gotten serious about a coyote rifle for 'close in'?


----------



## Ff2012

Do u have an AR? If so I'd get a 300black out upper and suppress it. U can go cheap and get the oil filter suppressor which actually quiets it down a lot .22 and 22 mag are not enough unless ur making all head shots.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

A .22LR/.22mag is a gracious plenty to kill a 35lb yote.


----------



## DrK

A 10/22 is more than enough.  If you want new toy, now that's a different story.


----------



## Ff2012

Not saying the 22lr/22mag won't kill it , just not immediately. Head shots like I said is a different story.but go ahead and try to shoot one with the 22 , he's gonna tote that bullet further off than you'd like to track.


----------



## Alan in GA

I've considered an AR type but probably going to stay with a bolt action I guess, might investigate an AR but I don't have any experience with them.
Anybody have a few 300bko coyote killed
Reports?


----------



## Ff2012

I've killed a few with the 300 , the supersonic ammo does excellent, DRT.  the subsonic does pretty good at shorter distances


----------



## Trapper Glatzer

Alan, when you say "close in", how close in? A 12 gauge with #4 buck is terrific out to 40-50 yards with a full choke.  I know this will anger some people but, a 22 mag or even a 22 lr behind the shoulder will kill him, but he can run a long way before he dies, but the idea is to kill them, of course check your local laws about discharging a firearm. I hate coyotes as they have decimated the deer fawn population as well as the turkey poults in Ga.. The DNR just released a finding from their biologists that says 67% of the fawns die to coyotes. I would rather have a chat with my neighbors explaining why they may hear an occasional shot than to spend $400-800 for a suppressor. If that doesn't work for you, you can advertise for a trapper in this section and you will get some help.
Good luck,
Trapper


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91

I've shot a couple coyotes with a 17hmr and 22 mag and they are always DRT. No head or neck shots, just a good Ole heart shot.  I just use the Hornady V-Max.  They can barely be heard inside my house when I'm shooting from atleast 50 yards away in the back yard.


----------



## Alan in GA

*22 mag......*

Maybe I need a can for my CZ452 in 22 mag?? Still the supersonic crack but.... already have the rifle. My TAC 65 is rated for 22LR only. Some report using them on 22 mags successfully...but,.. hmmm..


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91

Alan in GA said:


> Maybe I need a can for my CZ452 in 22 mag?? Still the supersonic crack but.... already have the rifle. My TAC 65 is rated for 22LR only. Some report using them on 22 mags successfully...but,.. hmmm..



I would probably not tempt fate with your suppressor on the 22 Mag. They aren't too cheap lol. But as long as you aren't shooting more than one shot at a time, I doubt anyone would pay any attention to the sound un-suppressed.

PS. The FoxPro is louder than the gunshot for me


----------



## UrbanSongDogSniper

Alan in GA said:


> I'm reminded of the presence of a coyote den behind my house every time a siren goes by the highway about a half mile away. I have a suppressed 10/22 but I'm not convinced it's (22LR) powerful enough for coyotes. I also have a 22 mag. My suppressor is not rated for a 22 mag, so thinking of getting a better tool for killing coyotes nearby (my house and neighbors).
> *** suppressed ($$$ but may have to buy);
> *** Ruger American in 300BKO or 308(?);
> ***Ruger 77/357 w/suppressor (I already have this rifle but will have to be threaded)
> -- the American comes ready -threaded and fast twist
> ..... opinions welcome.
> Note: I believe suppression IS a necessity for this rifle to be used in populated areas... a necessary expense.
> Any one else gotten serious about a coyote rifle for 'close in'?



IMHO, your suppressed 10/22 is ideal for in the 'burbs for up to 50-60 yards with CCI mini-mag and a red dot sight. Just call or bait them into this range and keep pulling the trigger until it hits the ground.   The nearby nervous-Nellies will think any sound they do hear is firecrackers. Above all, be aware of the background so you don't hit your neighbor.


----------



## goshenmountainman

I have shot many hogs and coyotes with 22lr... Just shoot them in the ear and they are dead with no tracking..


----------



## oppthepop

I wouldn't hesitate with the .22 but if you feel under gunned that little 22 mag will do anything you want to do.


----------



## bfriendly

Heart lung shot with a .22lr and you'll have it DRT. They are about the easiest animals to penetrate and kill(Cept a rabbit)...........I hit one that did a back flip and a last gasp within 5 to 8 seconds.......just kill it.


----------



## Alan in GA

Ok guys,... I HAVE  the 22 supressed and will give the heart lung shot the next go around.


----------



## Alan in GA

And now have a Ruger Ranch 300BO. Will take a while to get $$$ for a suppressor. Coyotes near my house look out!


----------



## JohnK

Calling around houses will likely attract dogs, kids and neighbors that just want to investigate. Anyway....people are going to know what you're doing long before you shoot so a shotgun maybe acceptable once they realize what's going on. I stay away from houses because of dogs.


----------



## Ff2012

Alan in GA said:


> And now have a Ruger Ranch 300BO. Will take a while to get $$$ for a suppressor. Coyotes near my house look out!



That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## AdamFly

I was at gander mountain a couple days ago and saw a T/C Compass. It comes with a threaded barrel with a cap to protect the threads. I can't speak to the accuracy as I've never shot one, but I if its accurate the compass in a .223 or .243 may be possible depending on what your backdrop to where the den is looks like. I believe the compass was about 350.


----------



## JonathanG2013

If you really do not want them to run at all. I think a Barrett 50 cal should work fine.


A .223 or .270 or even a 30-30 will do fine.


----------



## mwood1985

300blk works great as long as you use it correctly. It was designed to give Spec Ops the knockdown of a AK but suppressed and run on the current M4 rifle platform. Keep the shooting inside 200 and she'll destroy a coyote. It's a 147gr .308 bullet with .223 power behind it


----------



## Alan in GA

*range and use of this 300 blk....*

probably 90 yards max. LEAST NOISE is what is important to me. If neighbors hear 'nothing' (no bullet 'crack') then there is no explanation needed. Until I can get the Ruger Ranch 300 blk suppressor the suppressed 10/22 in 22LR will be used. I don't think it's enough power for coyotes, but even the 300 with 220 subsonics may not anchor them, either.
I'm guessing my Ruger 77/357 if suppressed with subs would work as well.


----------



## Lilly001

I shot one today, a big one, with a 17hmr. Good hit, half way between back and belly. Just behind the front leg. I saw the impact at about 50 yrds.
He jumped up, arching his back, and ran off into some thick cover.
I found a good amount of bright red blood. Tracked him about 100 yrds until the blood quite.
The 17 hmr will kill them, but not drt. I'll be using a .223 in the future.


----------



## Ff2012

Hooked On Quack said:


> A .22LR/.22mag is a gracious plenty to kill a 35lb yote.



That's silly.


----------



## Ff2012

Any luck?


----------



## Permitchaser

I killed one last week with a,22 LR at about 90 yds.  Just put it in the right place


----------



## Alan in GA

*Where?*



Permitchaser said:


> I killed one last week with a,22 LR at about 90 yds.  Just put it in the right place



Where was 'the right place'?


----------



## Ff2012

Weve established the fact that if u shoot it in the right place it's bang flop. Ive trapped a lot of coyotes, and even at point blank a 22 isn't enough when shooting in the heart/lungs of course they will die but it may take 30 seconds or even a minute . U know how far a yote can run in just 10 seconds?


----------



## Ff2012

Permitchaser said:


> I killed one last week with a,22 LR at about 90 yds.  Just put it in the right place



The one where u had to chase it down to shoot it in the head?


----------



## Permitchaser

Well did you shoot ant yet?


----------



## Nimrod71

I have killed deer with 22 LR before, but I don't hunt deer with them.  Just because a small gun will kill something doesn't mean it is the best to use.  I have leaned the old saying is very true, All Ways Use Enough Gun.  You want a good clean fast kill, you do not want the target to suffer.


----------



## Alan in GA

*Update:..*

Purchased a Ruger American In 22 MAG with threaded barrel. Having trouble getting my FFL dealer to get an FFL copy to Whittaker so they can ship it. Not sure what the holdup is and may have to do it myself (pick up FFL copy and fax it on my fax machine). 
A friend has several boxes of Federal 22 Mag ammo with the 50 gr bullets. All that have tried them said "poor accuracy" but I won't need MOA accuracy for 60 yard heart/lung shots. My suppressor is said to be ok w/ 22 mag Rimfire in a rifle barrel so I'm going to try it. Weeds and brush is starting to leaf out so time for clearer shots in the woods is dwindling!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Try the hornady 30 gr vmax in the 22 magnum. Fox and yotes inside of 50 to 75 yards don't stand a chance. Right behind the shoulder.


----------



## Alan in GA

Ruger American (#8335) is finally in my hands. Anxious to clean factory lube off/out of the bore, screw on the can and get it scoped and ready for coyote elimination! This short run model has a threaded 'heavy' barrel and green stock. Pics soon.


----------



## Permitchaser

I killed one with a 22LR. Nocked her down then head shot drt


----------



## Ff2012

Permitchaser said:


> I killed one with a 22LR. Nocked her down then head shot drt



If you had to chase it down to shoot it again then it was not DRT. An adequate caliber to begin with is more humane and sportsmanlike.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

If you put one of these in your 10/22 like I did it will help you make more consistent head shots.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=895862

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I also just put a Bushnell Rimfire scope with 3-12X40mm zoom. It sits very low with my old Weaver rings, but does not touch the barrel. It is crystal clear and comes with 3 turrets. One for 22 lr and another for 22 wrm. I put it on my S/S 10/22.

gt40

PS: This is a very good price:

http://www.opticsplanet.com/bushnel...side-focus-riflescope-with-3-bdc-turrets.html


----------



## Big7

Hooked On Quack said:


> A .22LR/.22mag is a gracious plenty to kill a 35lb yote.



ten fo' on that one Quack.

.22 LR will get it done on a small animal
such as yote..

A Stinger or Yellow Jacket will get it done inside 100.
125 if you can shoot!


----------



## Ff2012

Nimrod71 said:


> I have killed deer with 22 LR before, but I don't hunt deer with them.  Just because a small gun will kill something doesn't mean it is the best to use.  I have leaned the old saying is very true, All Ways Use Enough Gun.  You want a good clean fast kill, you do not want the target to suffer.


    exactly


----------



## Buckhead

Alan in GA said:


> Ruger American (#8335) is finally in my hands. Anxious to clean factory lube off/out of the bore, screw on the can and get it scoped and ready for coyote elimination! This short run model has a threaded 'heavy' barrel and green stock. Pics soon.



I have taken a couple with my .22 mag.  Were shot on seperate occasions, both behind the shoulder with 40 grain hollow points.  50-60 yard shots, called in.  Both did a spin and ran.  Found one immediately, within sight of where shot.  The other one was shot just before dark and wasn't found til the following day.  Went about 100 yards.

The .22 mag and HMR are marginal.  I believe the 40 grain loads are best.  I got a pass thru on one of the two I shot.  I  also have a .17 WSM.  For a rimfire, should be better yet, but haven't had a shot opportunity.


----------



## Alan in GA

Thanks for your report! STILL have not sighted my #8335 in!
BTW,... got a trail cam picture of two raccoons 5' away from a coyote at my backyard corn spot!


----------



## Barebowyer

Got a mangy one a week ago with the 17 WSM.  142 yards, seven yard recovery, tennis ball size damage and 'jello"in cavity.  Ruger 77/17, 20 Grain American Eagle...FYI.


----------

